# This is the man who didn’t want a dog!



## Ronni (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## hearlady (Dec 7, 2022)

Yup, that's what happens!


----------



## Della (Dec 7, 2022)

They're both cuties, Ronnie!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 9, 2022)

Awww...so sweet Ronni.  I think it's like what they say about babies..."They bring their love".


----------



## CathyHorn (Dec 9, 2022)

Thank you for sharing, so sweet  !!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 9, 2022)

I brought home a stray once. Dave comes home and says, “We don’t need another dog, Find him a new home.”  Ten minutes later, the dog is on the bed, Dave is scratching the dog’s belly, and saying, “It’s OK puppy, we love you! “ The dog lived with us until he passed, about 16 years.  I wasn’t fooled for a minute.

By the way, the dog is adorable, and so is your husband.


----------

